
World's first intercontinental video conference using quantum encryption - f0qu3
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/quantum-encryption-technology-intercontinental-video-conference-worlds-first-scientists-china-a7973696.html
======
t1t2t3
Another link [https://gizmodo.com/scientists-make-first-quantum-safe-
video...](https://gizmodo.com/scientists-make-first-quantum-safe-video-
call-1819004277)

It is interesting to note that Chinese appear to be leading in this area.

I wonder how Great Firewall of China will evolve to deal with this.

